# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  hgh or any other anabolics that aid in fracture healing

## Men in Black

does anyone know if any other anabolic steroid that aids in the healing of fractures,
i recently suffered an medial orbital fracture and was wondering if using hgh(jintropin direct from gen-sci) could aide in proper healing as if i relied on natural healing then it might result in slower and a malformed healing(even the doctor said it wont heal the same due to the position of it)

please advise with/without studies what is the best combination for any fracture healing according to your experience/expertise.

----------

